

Skinning YC News - indiejade

Suggestion: optional alternate skin/theme for the news portion of the site.  Some people like dark text on light backgrounds while others prefer the reverse.  It would be nice to have the option to switch.<p>http://www.zentu.net/open-space/hackernews<p>And as you can see from the link, an example (rendering courtesy of Firebug) has already been tested.  The modified css file I edited for that particular rendering is here:<p>http://zentu.net/open-space/customizedHN.css<p>Implementation?  Maybe an unobtrusive link at the bottom of http://news.ycombinator.com, which gives readers the option to switch skins?<p>Just an idea.  Also is it entirely possible that I spend too much time on this site.<p>P.S.  The highlighted thread titles have been marked as "read"
======
noodle
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748>

~~~
PieSquared
Actually, more like <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108>

Stylish is an extension made specifically for applying external CSS to sites.
Not sure, it might even be based on Greasemonkey, actually... Anyway, it's a
good starting place, and I've seen a few very impressive things done with it
(mostly to Gmail). If you do end up making any themes using either Stylish or
Greasemonkey, please let us know.

~~~
indiejade
OK, Here is a theme that works in Stylish. Maybe will add some more variants
later.

<http://userstyles.org/styles/6381>

